# Washable Wee Wee Pads



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

where does everyone buy theirs from?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi!

I get mine from Personally Paws. I just got an e-mail today from them, they are having a sale. Coupon code xmas2010
Here is the web-site. I LOVE their pads.

Washable Puppy Training & Whelping Pads and Pet Supplies - PersonallyPaws


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

allheart said:


> Hi!
> 
> I get mine from Personally Paws. I just got an e-mail today from them, they are having a sale. Coupon code xmas2010
> Here is the web-site. I LOVE their pads.
> ...


perfect thanks that is where i bought them last time. HOw long do yours last?

which ones do you get?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

dwerten said:


> perfect thanks that is where i bought them last time. HOw long do yours last?
> 
> which ones do you get?


My gosh, they seem to last forever. When I first got Mia, I got a bunch and just kept adding. So now I have a stack of them.

I do see now they offer a bunch of different ones. I just got the basic ones. Honestly, I really think it made potty training so much easier.

Got some in the wash now. I lay four down, not the smaller size, I think the next size up, and it works out perfectly for my two.

Most, if not all after washing (I add bleach, thanks to Stacy's reccomendation), look brand new. 

I think the sale is till the end of the month.

I wouldn't go with the variety of sizes, unless you want to. I did that once, and the small ones are really small, they come in handy sometimes, but the medium to large size works better for me.

I love my washable wee pads .

And you know, as soon as I change them, put fresh ones down, Mr. Leo has to sit on them. :blink: Not quiet sure why, but he does. He just sits there. LOL.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

allheart said:


> My gosh, they seem to last forever. When I first got Mia, I got a bunch and just kept adding. So now I have a stack of them.
> 
> I do see now they offer a bunch of different ones. I just got the basic ones. Honestly, I really think it made potty training so much easier.
> 
> ...


lol that is funny - demi has to have a clean one all the time and as soon as i put them down she pees on it. It is like she holds it until a fresh one is down. I bought all the same size last time - I cannot remember if med or large will check with her. 

I know some buy from ebay from the hospitals that are used and I think they were cheaper 

I am going to donate mine to oklahoma yorkie rescue as they take the old ones and make belly bands out of them for the boys they get in rescue. Mine look brand new still but when i pick them up the urine has soaked through but we use a plastic mat that are used in offices for chairs the chair mats so it does not ruin grout or hardwood floors. I just think these have met their wash limit lol

We put 2 down for our 4 and we wash twice a day - seems to work great but we burned through a washer and dryer LOL. 

I use to buy drs foster and smith huge box of disposables but that was getting real expensive. Those are great though for disposable


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually just started using the pads for Lucy.

I bought some of the cotton covered rubber at Joann Fabric’s - I also bought 100% cotton flannel and made my own pads - I spent 32.00 (for the rubber covered in cotton and the flannel material) and made 15 pads

I use the bottom half of a crate for Lucy’s pad's - as I don’t want any urine on the floors (which I have read, sometimes happens with the holders for the pads) the crate works out well for us. I change the pad every time she uses one. 

I took a picture of the pads and the crate with a pad, they came out a little dark, sorry. I have to get ready to go out, or I'd take another set for you.

They are very, very simple to make. 

Hope this helps,

Allie


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Good thread!
I had just been wondering the same thing.
Allthough Paris & Coco have a dog potty (Ugodog), I am using pads for Tucker.
As he is in a Richel pen for now for rest times.
I bought something called Pooch Pads from Petsmart.
They are working well. They have a moisureproof bottom and an absorbant core.
I bought one for him to try, and he likes it so I went back to buy another.
I thought I should see what everyone else recommends before I stock up and buy out their stock. lol

So far, the Pooch Pad is awesome.
Anyone else tried it? (I mean, your Maltese?!  )


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

allheart said:


> Hi!
> 
> I get mine from Personally Paws. I just got an e-mail today from them, they are having a sale. Coupon code xmas2010
> Here is the web-site. I LOVE their pads.
> ...


Oh my! I see that this site has a dozen for around $54 for the small pads.
The Pooch Pad I bought was 29.99 for one.:blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally Paws. I agree with what everyone else said.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Sandcastles said:


> I actually just started using the pads for Lucy.
> 
> I bought some of the cotton covered rubber at Joann Fabric’s - I also bought 100% cotton flannel and made my own pads - I spent 32.00 (for the rubber covered in cotton and the flannel material) and made 15 pads
> 
> ...


that is a great idea - i am sewing challenged though lol. It is something i want to learn some day


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

a friend of mine buys these - has anyone else bought these ?

12 Puppy Pads Washable Incontinence Pee Wee Dog House - eBay (item 230563036823 end time Dec-19-10 21:29:33 PST)

just noticed they are chux pads. I think you can buy these at a medical supply place new. A lady at the gym told me about chux pads but forgot about it so may have to look into that. She said they are alot cheaper than the dog ones


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I switched the boys from disposable to washable pee pads. I bought mine from Buy Waterproof Pads for Whelping

I bought the new pads. They sell them individually. I wanted to make sure they would use them. I did not want the top layer with a pattern, since I have many throw rugs and they are use to the white top. They had no problem switching.


----------

